# Koi und Pflanzen-eure Erfahrungen!



## frido (5. Mai 2012)

Nachdem mein Teich nun letztes Jahr soweit fertiggestellt wurde und seit ein paar Wochen auch reichlich bepflanzt ist, geht es nun mit steigenden Wassertemperaturen langsam an den Fisch besatz. Grundsätzlich wollte ich von Anfang an einige, wenige Koi einsetzen (max. 4-5) da mich Karpfen bereits einen sehr langen Teil meises Lebens begleiten. Nachdem der Teich nun bepflanzt ist und jeden Tag schöner wird, mache ich mir so langsam etwas Sorgen, das die eingestzten Koi sich über meine Pflanzen hermachen. Hier hört man ja ganz unterschiedliche Aussagen zu Koi und Pflanzen-bei einigen klappt es problemlos, bei anderen ist nach ein paar Tagen Kahlschlag im Teich. Ein steriler Koiteich ohne Substrat und Pflanzen ist überhaupt nicht meins und kommt definitiv nicht in Frage-auf die Koi würde ich aber nur sehr ungern verzichten. Wie sind eure Erfahrungen? Koi und Pflanzen-geht das ?
Meine Pflanzen: Teichbinse, Wasserschwertlilien, __ Blutweiderich, __ Pfeilkraut, __ Hechtkraut, eine Seerose, __ Bachbunge, __ Pfennigkraut, __ Igelkolben, Wasserschwaden, Tannenwedel! Bis auf den Tannenwedel sind alle Pflanzen gut angewachsen und wachsen in beeindruckender Geschwindigkeit.


----------



## Joerg (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Koi und Pflanzen-eure Erfahrungen!*

Frido,
das hängt von den Koi ab. Sind es recht kleine, sollten die Pflanzen solange in Ruhe lassen, bis es ihnen einer zeigt.
Hat einer damit angefangen machen es die anderen auch nach.
Es werden aber nicht alle Pflanzen gleich gerne gefressen.

Die hungrigen machen schon Anfangs vor nichts halt. Hatte letztes Jahr welche aufgezogen, von denen einige verfressen waren. 
3 Stunden kein Futter und die Pflanzen in der IH waren weg.


----------



## jolantha (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Koi und Pflanzen-eure Erfahrungen!*

Frido, weshalb fragst Du überhaupt noch, Du hast doch alles schon selbst beantwortet : 

 Aussage : " Hier hört man ja ganz unterschiedliche Aussagen zu Koi und Pflanzen-bei einigen klappt es problemlos, bei anderen ist nach ein paar Tagen Kahlschlag im Teich. "

Das Einzige, was Du machen kannst, wenn Du Beides möchtest, ist einfach neue Pflanzen zu besorgen, wenn die Koi sie abgefressen haben !


----------



## Moonlight (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Koi und Pflanzen-eure Erfahrungen!*

Bis auf den __ Rohrkolben und die __ Iris haben meine Koi die Pflanzen in Ruhe gelassen.
Selbst die Seerosen durften ohne angefressene Blätter wachsen 
Allerdings dürfte der Tannenwedel die gefährdetste Pflanze in Deinem Teich sein ...

Aber probier es einfach aus ... wie Jörg schon sagte, wenn es ihnen keiner zeigt, werden sie die Pflanzen weitestgehend in Ruhe lassen.

Mandy


----------



## frido (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Koi und Pflanzen-eure Erfahrungen!*

Ich werds ihnen nicht zeigen und auf den Tannenwedel kann ich zur Not auch verzichten. Nach Rücksprache mit meiner besseren Hälfte werden wir es jetzt wohl mit 4-5 Koi versuchen. Die 15 cm langen Fische werden an der Bepflanzung erstmal keinen großen Schaden anrichten und stehen unter Beobachtung. Sollten sie anfangen, sich an den Pflanzen zu vergreifen...-spar ich mir das Whiskas für die Katze...
Nein, natürlich nicht! Durch eine leichte Erhöhung der Steinaufbauten vor der Pflanzstufe kann ich den Pflanzbereich mit relativ geringem Aufwand für die Fische unzugänglich machen. Wird schon.
Auf den Boden möchte ich noch Sand ohne Lehmanteile einbringen, so können die Koi den Sand umgraben ohne das Wasser einzutrüben. Die Reinigung wird dadurch wahrscheinlich etwas umständlicher (Filter, gepumpte Version) aber das nehme ich in Kauf-alles ist bester als nackte Folie am Teichgrund. Spricht irgend etwas gegen das Einbringen des Sandes, außer dem eventuell erhöhtem Keimdruck und der problematischeren Reinigung?


----------



## Moonlight (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Koi und Pflanzen-eure Erfahrungen!*

Das problem wird der erhöhte keimdruck. wenn du die ersten kranken tiere hast,schaufelst du das zeug wieder raus. verzichte auf den bodengrund. wenn alle parameter stimmen, wird dein teichgrund bald einen gesunden algenteppich aufweisen, dann siehst du die folie nicht mehr.


----------



## Joerg (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Koi und Pflanzen-eure Erfahrungen!*

Frido,
die kleinen werden erst mal keinen finden, der es ihnen zeigt.
Solange sie regelmäßig und gut gefüttert werden, haben sie auch erst mal keinen Grund. 

Anstatt dem Sand würde ich eher zu feinem 2mm AQ Kies raten. Der wirbelt nicht auf und die Pumpe hat damit kein Problem, wenn sie etwas höher steht.
Die obere Schicht wird immer schön saubergeleckt sein und darunter ist es, solange nicht umgerührt wird, keine große Gefahr.
Sand ist etwas gefährlicher für die Pumpe. 

Es geht auch ganz ohne aber meine gründeln sehr gerne. Das möchte ich ihnen auch nicht so gerne nehmen.
Die Keime sind eigentlich kein großes Thema, wenn der Rest vom Teich gut passt.
Das fängt aber mit der Besatzdichte und gutem Filter an...

@Mandy, der grobe Kies den du hattest, ist wirklich nicht gesund.
Zwischen den Kieseln kann sich Mulm absetzen und es ist viel Platz für Keime.


----------



## wp-3d (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Koi und Pflanzen-eure Erfahrungen!*

Hallo,

zu diesen Thema hatte ich auch schon einmal eine Frage gestellt.

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/5487/?q=langeweile


----------



## frido (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Koi und Pflanzen-eure Erfahrungen!*

genau aus diesem Grund (Filter und Sand) wollte ich eigentlich auch etwas gröberen Kies (Körnung bis 10 mm) nehmen. Ich habe nur Angst, das ich mir mit dem gröberen Kies Löcher in die Folie trete-ab und an muss ich ja auch mal den Teich betreten für Reinigungsarbeiten. Ich habe das mal beobachtet, selbst feiner Spielsand sinkt sofort wieder auf den Boden,nur die Schwebstoffe im Sand und der Dreck hält sich etwas länger im "Schwebezustand". Wenn ich die Pumpe 5 cm erhöht aufstelle und ringsum die Pumpe flache Steine lege (das die Koi im Pumpenbereich nicht wühlen können) sollte es doch eigentlich klappen. Oder ist die Angst vor Löchern in der Folie durch den etwas gröberen Kies unbegründet? Hab ne EPDM Pondliner Folie verlegt. Die Keimbelastung vernachlässige ich jetzt mal-wer wühlen will, muss auch bissel Dreck abhalten können...:__ nase

@werner: Dein Teich finde ich klasse-ein Beispiel, wie man eine natürliche Optik mit Koihaltung verbinden kann. Ich denke auch, das das zerstören der Pflanzen in erster Line mehr Langeweile als fressen bedeutet.


----------



## Moonlight (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Koi und Pflanzen-eure Erfahrungen!*

Moin Jörg,



Joerg schrieb:


> der grobe Kies den du hattest, ist wirklich nicht gesund.
> Zwischen den Kieseln kann sich Mulm absetzen und es ist viel Platz für Keime.



was meinst Du damit? 
Ich habe doch gar keinen Bodengrund im Teich gehabt... 

Mandy


----------



## Zacky (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Koi und Pflanzen-eure Erfahrungen!*

Hi @All

Was ich zu diesem Thema beobachten konnte, ist dass die Kois sich an die Pflanzen, die vor ihnen im Teich waren, nicht ran gingen. Gesehen, habe ich sie meistens nur an den frisch gesetzten Pflanzen gesehen und da haben sie dann aber überwiegend am Kies/Wurzelstock rumgekraxelt. Was immer da so lecker dran war.

Ansonsten dümpeln sie mehr in den Fadenalgen rum und holen sich dort wohl Frischfutter raus.  Also dafür sind sie wieder gut.


----------



## Patrick K (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Koi und Pflanzen-eure Erfahrungen!*

Hallo in die Runde
Ich hatte die ersten 3-4 Jahre __ Hornblatt drin, wuchs damals recht schnell, muste sogar Ernten,doch eines Tagen fing ein Koi an das Hornblatt durch dass Becken zu treiben alle anderen hinter her und in den nächsten Tagen war das Hornblatt komplett zerpflückt und weggefuttert
Seit dem werfe ich jedes Jahr zwei Hände Hornblatt rein, und hoffe ........ohne Erfolg
Mit __ Wassersalat hatte ich es auch versucht, doch der konnte sich nur ungefähr einen Tag halten ,
ich freude mich noch, als er Abends noch vor sich him schwamm ,am nächsten morgen fischte ich ihn aus dem Skimmer, total abgeknabert :evil

Ich denke wenn sie einmal damit anfangen haben, haben zumindest Schwimmpflanzen nur noch eine Chance, wenn man sie hinter ein Gitter setzt.
Gruss Patrick


----------



## Lucy79 (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Koi und Pflanzen-eure Erfahrungen!*

also unsre __ Krebsschere bleibt unangefressen, __ Wasserpest ist schneller weg als man reinwerfen kann, __ Hornkraut geht....  der Rest unsrer Pflanzen ist durch ne Mauer aus Bruchsteinen geschützt .. so kommen die dicken Koi nicht an die Pflanzen ran....  die kleinen haben bisher keinen SChaden gemacht... manchmal werf ich __ Wasserlinsen aus meine Aquarien rein, die sind auch ganz flott weg


----------



## Sandra1976 (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Koi und Pflanzen-eure Erfahrungen!*

Unsere Kois sind zwar noch relativ klein (ca. 15-20 cm) aber bisher hab ich nicht gesehen, dass sie Blätter abnagen. Wir haben Seerosten, __ Schilf in verschiedenen Sorten, ebenso Wasseriris, __ Hechtkraut, __ Wasserminze und -fenchel sowie Tannenwedel.
Das einzigste was absolut keinen Sinn macht bei mir in den Teich zusetzen ist __ Wasserpest.
Das Zeug ist schneller weggefressen als ich kaufen kann. Sie schubsen auch leider ganz gerne die Kiesel von den Pflanzen und versuchen an die Wurzeln zu kommen. Da helfen dann einfach schwerere Steine zum befestigen benutzen. Das passt 
Viele Grüße 
Sandra


----------



## Lucy79 (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Koi und Pflanzen-eure Erfahrungen!*

@ Sandra


ihr habt FREIWILLIG __ Schilf im Teich????   wir mussten den alten Teich komplett mit dem Bagger rausreissen um das Zeug loszuwerden, und trotzdem guckt heute immer mal wieder ein Schilfhalm raus.....  in den neuen grossen Teich kommt mir das Teufelszeug nicht


----------

